# Visa Expired ???



## howardsway (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi, I am an English expat and have been living in Cape Town for 10 yrs on and off, the last 4 years permanently and I have somehow managed to let my temporary visa expire.

I was on my second 3 year temporary resident permit, I live with my SA life partner, 2 young children (4yrs (UK birth) & 18mths (SA birth)) and my visa allows me to run my own business.

I found out yesterday that my visa expired on 12/12/12. I am looking for advice as to my next move. 

I am aware that I should be liable for a fine (R3000) which I can accept due to my stupidity, however I have also read that I must first return to my home country?

I am willing to visit home affairs first thing friday morning to try to resolve the issue but need reassurance that I am not going to walk into immediate trouble.

Worse case scenario I could return to UK in mid-feb, am I better off avoiding the issue till then or can I possibly pay the fine and back date any new visa.

Any advice greatfully received.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

howardsway said:


> Hi, I am an English expat and have been living in Cape Town for 10 yrs on and off, the last 4 years permanently and I have somehow managed to let my temporary visa expire.
> 
> I was on my second 3 year temporary resident permit, I live with my SA life partner, 2 young children (4yrs (UK birth) & 18mths (SA birth)) and my visa allows me to run my own business.
> 
> ...


Legal Man should be able to assist you with this for sure. I know of previous cases when a permit has expired for various reasons where the person has provided an affidavit to Home Affairs explaining why the permit has expired etc and this has been accepted. Saying this, you never know who you will deal with HA and I would strongly advise to get the assistance of an immigration lawyer to ensure that all is done in the correct way.


----------

